# Sasha downed!!!



## Nerrej (Jun 23, 2008)

Sasha is 17 weeks now and I tought her very early to lay down (at about 9 weeks) and i did it by leading her down to the floor with a treat. Well for the longest she would kind of nibble at my hand as she went down. If I stood back to far, she wouldn't go down. I slowly worked on trying not to have to put my hand all the way to the floor and gradually decreasing the distance that I had to lean over. So yesterday I got her kong and started loading it. She was all excited like normal and I told her to sit. She immediately sat. And without bending over, I told her down, she looked at me for about 2-3 seconds, and went down! I was so happy. Since then, we've done a couple of downs and she is getting quicker to go down now. I thought this day would never come.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

OMG, I thought the thread title was "Sasha _drowned_!!!! Whew, glad I misread that, lol! Anyway, great job!


----------



## Nerrej (Jun 23, 2008)

Hey come on, I wouldn't brag about Sasha drowning!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I know, I didn't see your post was in the Bragg section, I saw it in the recent topics box. *embarrassed*


----------



## lmkersnick (Jul 10, 2007)

please know that you are not the only one who's heart jumped a little when glancing at the 'recent topics' box...








I had to look at it 2 or 3 times to realize what it said...


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

Congratulations on your wonderful day! Ha ha, reading everyone's post here was funny too, I actually read it as 'downed', but I thought she downed something, like ate something or drank something. Congratulations again, it is always a wonderful feeling when they do something right that you have been working on for so long.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

That's what I thought it said too! It may have been a funny - I was expecting to read that you told her to down when in the pool and it was just a funny. Regardless - congratulations! Isn't it great when the lightbulb goes on?!!!


----------

